# SQ Honda Accord(Ground Zero/Focal/Usher/Shok Industries)



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

How’s everyone. Hope everyone is having a good 2011.

Anyway, I got some new builds to share with you guys in the new year.

We recently took on Ground Zero down here and glad to say, GZ is some good stuff!

We all know that GZ makes some hardcore subs and monoblocks that are meant to get loud, but DAM! They make some awesome SQ gear.

The biggest shocker is their Plutonium Pure SQ Amplifier!

I’ve got some guts shots coming up, so read further.

Anyway, for this build, we have a customer that was using the Clarion D2 and intended to stay as a 2 way active setup.

Here’s the gear: 

Headunit: Clarion D2
Speakers: Usher Diamond DMD tweeter with Usher 8” mid bass
Woofer: Focal 33kx 
Amplifiers: 1 x Ground Zero Plutonium Pure SQ 2 channel ( GZPA2)
1 x Ground Zero Plutonium Pure SQ 4 channel ( GZPA 4)
Wiring: Shok Industries Reference 5250 1/0 Cable
Dampening: STP
Rear Battery: Odyssey

Built by Dimension Audio Singapore

Anyway, here’s the car, a Honda accord









the bare boot test fitting the amp










now for the drivers:

Diamond DMD Tweeter ( very nice home tweeter)


















and the 8” mid bass










these drivers are 8 ohms. One thing I love abt the these GZPA amps are that, they are POWERFULL AS F**K!

The 2 channel is rated at 2x 420 watt and the 4 channel 4x150.

The focal sub










But what is crazy about this amp are the components.. MUNDOFF parts! Sweet as hell ( stay tuned for guts pics!)

Anyway, wiring up the car, 

Shok Industries Reference 5250 1/0 cable ( 2 runs)





































well, this stuff is boring,

here’s more pictures of the GZPA amp for you!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

We were playing with it in the demo room when it first arrived. 














































a look at the GZ Audiophile speakers ( watch out for a future build with this baby)




























and to end off today, here’s a sneak peek at a gut picture 










cheers all!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I just had an accident... wow. Pure sekz.


----------



## greywarden (Jan 6, 2011)

MunDORF?  

God those are beautiful!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

More More More!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow, ground zero looks like they are making some quality stuff these days.

how much are those amps costing?? i cant find a price on their website.


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey shok can I pass through and hear thesE?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

i boom_squid, u coming to town? drop me a PM 

Cheers


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I spy Analog Device 

On a side note, I didnt know Ground Zero was still in business lol


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

req said:


> wow, ground zero looks like they are making some quality stuff these days.
> 
> how much are those amps costing?? i cant find a price on their website.


$4000 retail on the SQ amps



circa40 said:


> I spy Analog Device
> 
> On a side note, I didnt know Ground Zero was still in business lol


GZ USA went out of business but GZ Germany has been going strong for years.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the speakers.
I like the amps.
I sort of like the car.

I'm tuned in for more.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

u should give me your sub...lol Love your front bumber dude.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Pure seks right there! Those diamond comps are beautiful. Can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys

As promised, here’s more gut pictures of the GZPA 





































A very nice dual mono layout 

Anyway, again, the massive amp.










doing a lil sound proofing


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Deflex pad behind the mid bass










the top side of the boot



















the sub box










the sub










the seconday battery










test fit with the sub box










masking off the door panel for some fibre work.










If u look closely, u can see the custom wooden pod for the tweeters, heheh



















Stay tuned for more 

Cheers all


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Let us continue the build:

More STP deadening on the rear deck and boot well




























doors panels masked off for some fibre work










test fitting the sub box










now to start the cabling work for the amps


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

amp rack





































part of the cabling done 










More to come soon!

Cheers all!


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. First time I have heard of Ground Zero SQ gear.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

jimmy2345 said:


> Wow. First time I have heard of Ground Zero SQ gear.


Thats because the GZ sq gear is Very expensive...:worried: I am curious is the 3 way SQ set worth the money?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

SkodaTeam said:


> Thats because the GZ sq gear is Very expensive...:worried: I am curious is the 3 way SQ set worth the money?


yes they are!

if u've played with Micro precision's Z tweeters, these rival the Z tweets!

GZ has recently improved the tweets ( we tested a few versions) and its amazing 

Cheers


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sexy equipment and some fine work. keep it coming. I'm getting ideas for my build haha


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice equipment. I like the clean install as well. Good use of shallow DOF on the amp pictures.


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow those amps look awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes because you guys do great work


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello!

Now to continue to build:

Amps finally going in!










connecting up the wires



















amps finally installed!


















I wonder where these go to










A test fit










A sneak peek at what is coming up soon










This is the only XS Power battery and charger in Singapore 

Man I LOVEEEE THIS CHARGER. I call it the BIG BOY charger. Hehehe

But this battery isn’t going into this ride, its going into an even sweeter ride 

That’s all for today guys.


----------



## Kar Kraftsman (Dec 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

Impressive! Will be following this build!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

sanken, mundorf , regulation - this thing is [email protected] serious!
nice build (subscribed of course)


----------



## specc00 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow insane, cant wait for more updates.


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

SkodaTeam said:


> Thats because the GZ sq gear is Very expensive...:worried: I am curious is the 3 way SQ set worth the money?



Im not sure of the retail, but I had the opportunity to have a listen to the mid and tweet off some tracks on the IASCA disc. Hands down this turned out to be one of the most enjoyable systems Ive heard. The pair was lively and very magnificent at bringing the music "alive" so to speak. The tweeter had very smooth high frequency extension and paired wonderfully with the mid (at no point to me was either overpowering one another), paired together they had no problems drawing the emotion from the music (track 11"fortune empress of the world " left me in post orgasmic bliss). This is defiantly a set Im considering now for my rebuild. 


I sadly didnt get to hear the car at its full potienial with the midbass installed but IDK maybe shok might invite me back when its installed? 


keep up the good work man!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi boom!

Mid bass just installed today, heheheh, not tuned, but u'll like it, drop by when ya free.

I'll hit u back on the email in a while, heheh


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys

More updates for you all

So we left of with this










this is the top view










for the fans of the Usher Diamond tweeter, here’s another view for you folks



















the Headunit ( Clarion HX D2)










hmm.. a hole cut out for the amps..










the Usher 8” mid bass










The fiberglass cover










hooking up the capacitors










and finally, sub in, a test fit..










something seems very wrong. We didn’t really like the initial design.

Stay tuned for more 

Cheers all!


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

headshok said:


> hi boom!
> 
> Mid bass just installed today, heheheh, not tuned, but u'll like it, drop by when ya free.
> 
> I'll hit u back on the email in a while, heheh




Thank you kindly sir, hopefully If Im swinging by to get some shok buds itll be there.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all!

Sorry for the long leave of absence.

We had a little break for awhile and things kinda got out of hand when work started.hahah

Anyway, more updated pics for u all.

The caps were rewired and placed at the side of the trunk as the original design just looked kinda wrong.

The trunk 80% completed



















the lovely mundoff caps










some fibre work on the sub baffle



















2 Distro blocks and the secondary battery behind the rear seat.

One block is a positive block and the other is a ground block. The ground block holds the spare fuses and the 1/0 connects it back to the front battery 



















And finally, the door panel finished



















That’s all for today

Cheers!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i had the exact same plan on building up my door panels. i put door pods on before that were similar, but had the whole pod mounted over the door and to the steel door frame, but it was too complicated to remove the door panel, and the pod stuck out way too far. its great that i get to look at your install and get a good idea of how i am going to do mine. basically exactly the same 

good looks guys! i love those amps!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

excellent build log so far...


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

beautiful amps and work!!!!!!


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice! Keep up the good work.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

this some cool stuff but whats up with caps are they some new supper dupper cap that actually works ? love the install very bad ass


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys,

how's everyone. well

its time to post the completed pictures of this install. a simple 2 way setup. but more installs to come.

cheers!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

can you get some closer shots of the doors? ill be working on mine this week and next!


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

I love the trunk! Especially the lighting and how it hits the amps


----------

